# new shrimp, ID



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I just get a new shrimp...










Looks like Tiger, but I am not sure....

Any idea?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't know my shrimp ID's, but I just had to say "wow, what a beautiful shrimp"!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Looks like a winner...


----------



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

could it be a tiger hybrid with like a bee shrimp?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

It does not look like any tiger I've ever seen, but with shrimp I.D.s being so uncertain really, don't quote me on that! Either way, it's a very attractive shrimp you have. Do you have several of these or only one?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I can see why you would think that is a Tiger shrimp ... Although I'm not sure what species it is, the markings & color are different from the Tiger I had. Yours is a much darker brown color and the lines are much thicker, darker and uneven... Very nice shrimp though


----------



## dancer (Oct 17, 2005)

Let me take a guess hybrid of Tiger and Bumble Bee?


----------

